# Had the whole boat to myself......



## Nautical Son (Oct 26, 2009)

and needed it too....catch and release was in full effect today since I decided not to keep anything over 18"...I did manage to keep a nice limit of 15 and 16" fish as well as some decent trout and another nice size flounder, the whiting was a bonus...lol. Enjoy the view...


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome day!


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 26, 2009)

man that is a GROWN flounder!!


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 26, 2009)

Good mess of fish.I just told my wife this afternoon that we need to go up the bay and catch a mess of flounder.She agreed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> man that is a GROWN flounder!!



That's what we call a " doormat "!!


Good job Troy, I musta missed your call!!


----------



## bouymarker (Oct 27, 2009)

great catch....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2009)

Fall and Winter fishin in Sav. are the best. Good lookin catch T.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 27, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what we call a " doormat "!!
> 
> 
> Good job Troy, I musta missed your call!!



That was a placemat compared to the 5#er from the day before.....


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice flatty, Troy!


----------



## FlyingFishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Great catch!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice....! Pretty Reds...


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

OH LIMITS! LIMITS! OOOOOOO deys a crisis!
CCA is doing a back flip!



everyone knows deem old pics from da good ol days!
There ain't no mo red fish!

(snort)

first release of the boy's year.


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice catch and Great Pics Troy!


----------



## razor1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job!!! Nice..................... EJ


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys...I went out again today and guess what it was raining.............raining trout and reds.

Ended up with 9 trout and 3 reds that I kept....at least 20 trout at 12-3/4 and 4 reds over 20" released to fight another day....

Heading out in the morning with the 6milliondollarham, gonna school the brother on catchin reds....and if we are lucky maybe a trout will find us too.

Didn't get but one pic from todays catch due to the rain I'll post it up later.....me is a tired puppy gotta go take a nap.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 30, 2009)

Man you are killing me, good job.


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 31, 2009)

Zach, I flat out forgot about calling you this trip home..sorry dude...
meat week is over for the best part, the water is starting to get muddy, next good tides look like the Thanksgiving weekend and I have family stuff to attend to maybe we can sneak out though.


----------



## w-deputy (Nov 1, 2009)

Very good job' nice catch


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Troy!


----------



## mauser64 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was gonna ask how the water was down there but evidently it's good enough! Didn't know what all the rain was doin to it.


----------

